# Sportsouth HD - Braves in HD?



## AUTIGERS1101 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anybody have a schedule of when the Braves will be in HD on Sportsouth HD? There is no program info and I cannot find a schedule anywhere. thanks!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I wasn't aware of Sportsouth HD. I knew that FSN South was doing some Braves games in HD, though. I watched one a few weeks ago.

Anyway, here's an HD sports guide channel for you: http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

AUTIGERS1101 said:


> Does anybody have a schedule of when the Braves will be in HD on Sportsouth HD? There is no program info and I cannot find a schedule anywhere. thanks!


I was wondering the exact same thing. I saw an ad at walmart today that claimed Sportsouth HD was available on Directv, tonight they are on Sportsouth and broadcasting in HD and SportSouth HD is nowhere to be found in the guide. 96 only seems to be showing the Wednesday Night games on FSN South this season  bummer.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

The official MLB schedule shows several games being broadcast on FSN in HD.


----------



## AUTIGERS1101 (Apr 29, 2007)

FSN South and SportSouth aren't the same thing. Many people get these confused and end up giving me the FSN South schedule. 

There is still no programing info on the Dish guide..


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I did some searching and found out that TBS will not be broadcasting HD this year, atleast until the end of the year. SportSouth usually does what TBS does, so they are out. FSN will be showing the Wednesday home games in HD.

I found a post on another forum that said Comcast didn't pickup the contract this year and TBS will only show games in HD when D* gets the new channel up. TBS didn't just want to use OTA.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

This article from the Atlanta Journal mentions the number of HD broadcast for the coming year ...

http://www.ajc.com/search/content/sports/braves/stories/2007/04/27/0429sptbiz.html

SportSouth = 25 HD games
Fox Sports Net = 12 HD games
TBS = 0 HD games

Too bad because those Sunday games on TBS were some spectacular HD.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Relavent excerpt from the AJC article:


> About half of the Braves games to be televised this season on Fox-
> owned regional cable networks SportSouth and FSN South will also
> be available on high-definition channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUTIGERS1101 (Apr 29, 2007)

yea.. I just found two games next Monday and Tuesday on SportSouth HD


----------

